# Mulberry burls



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

The landowner where I hunt owns some apartments in Del Rio. He recently cut down a mulberry tree there and brought it out to the ranch. There are a few burls in the pile and I think he just brought it out for deercamp firewood. Would a mulberry burl be suitable for bowl turning? If it's still there when I go back 4th July I can bring some back if anyone is interested. Not trying to sell it, it just seems a shame to burn it if it will turn. On my little JET mini, I'm really not set up for bowl turning, so let me know and I'll bring some back.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Never seen a bad burl  Mulberry is a pretty wood, so just goes to say any project will look beautiful


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

A pretty good wood to turn, and very uncommon. Found this turned vase on the interwebs


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Very cool. I'll bring some back when I go to the ranch again over the 4th of July wknd.


----------



## Mike1118 (Jan 2, 2010)

I would take some off your hands if you want to get rid of any when you bring it back. I don't live too far from Crosby so I can come pick it up. I would love to try and turn some Mulberry, especially a burl.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Sorry guys. I went to the ranch over the 4th of July wknd. One of the other guys on the lease was there the previous weekend and took all of it including the giant stump for a beach bonfire at his family reunion. When was this family reunion? The 4th of July of course. The guy felt bad about it when I told him I wanted the burls. .....again sorry guys.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Please clarify Mulberry burls?
I'm cutting down my MB tree Sunday. It is about 10 inches in diameter at the bottom but gets skinny fast. Cut most of the big limbs(3-4") off last Sunday.
Added it to my woodpile to burn next winter but if someone is interested, let me know.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Sugars Pop said:


> Please clarify Mulberry burls?
> I'm cutting down my MB tree Sunday. It is about 10 inches in diameter at the bottom but gets skinny fast. Cut most of the big limbs(3-4") off last Sunday.
> Added it to my woodpile to burn next winter but if someone is interested, let me know.


 A burl looks like an area of abnormal growth, usually along a trunk or major limb intersection. Maybe like a tree tumor. they can have some crazy grain lines making them desirable as blanks for bowl turning etc.http://www.google.com/search?q=tree+burl&biw=1280&bih=821&tbm=isch&imgil=zFENrWNkUFfzzM%253A%253BIhgBGMK-CezpUM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.wooden-box-maker.com%25252Fwood-burls.html&source=iu&pf=m&fir=zFENrWNkUFfzzM%253A%252CIhgBGMK-CezpUM%252C_&usg=__axxcNwVKqIKMlmpz6ZKsULMiEUs%3D&ved=0CEgQyjdqFQoTCODzmtiZ4sYCFQcUkgodLvgEdw&ei=oPmoVeCjNIeoyASu8JO4Bw#imgrc=zFENrWNkUFfzzM%3A&usg=__axxcNwVKqIKMlmpz6ZKsULMiEUs%3D


----------

